

The Accidental Artistry of Wire Wrapped Circuitry - zw123456
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-accidental-artistry-of-wire-wrapped-circuitry

======
tlb
I made a number of boards this way. Routing the wires neatly was cool, but
detrimental to circuit performance. It increased capacitive and inductive
coupling between signals, reducing the maximum clock rate (for a digital
circuit) or increasing noise (for an analog circuit). It was usually best to
go straight from point to point.

